# Shutzhund Helpers...question



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We were supposed to go to our first Shutzhund training on Saturday but it was rained out. 

I will now go this coming Saturday but I have a question that may sound silly. 

Our local club charges $324.00 for the year. That does not seem like a large amount of money considering the Shutzhund helpers are putting in a lot of time to help folks out.

What is the protocol in regards to the Shutzhund helpers, especially in protection work. Do you tip them at the end of each day? Do you tip them at Christmas? 

This is all new to me and I don't want to appear to stupid my first time out, especially since I think Stella will do very well in this type of sport. She has extremely high ball drive and always outruns and outmaneuvers any dog that dare try to go after a thrown ball that she thinks belongs to her. 

Any advice about what to expect?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This really varies greatly from club to club. Some clubs have paid helpers, who charge a set fee per dog/session/month/etc... Some have helpers that "work for tips" but expect fairly large tips per session, so essentially they are paid. Some have helpers who just work dogs because they love to work dogs and help others, and neither receive nor expect any form of compensation (many of whom would be offended if it were offered).

So it would really depends on how the club you are training with is set up. Only way to know is to ask the other members how things work in that specific club.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You'll probably just have to ask. There is a huge range in costs and how clubs handle money. Some only have dues, some you pay the helper a set amount, some you don't pay a set amount but "tip"....


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> This really varies greatly from club to club. Some clubs have paid helpers, who charge a set fee per dog/session/month/etc... Some have helpers that "work for tips" but expect fairly large tips per session, so essentially they are paid. Some have helpers who just work dogs because they love to work dogs and help others, and neither receive nor expect any form of compensation (many of whom would be offended if it were offered).
> 
> So it would really depends on how the club you are training with is set up. Only way to know is to ask the other members how things work in that specific club.


That makes sense. I could not imagine the $324 paid the folks who are out there each week putting in their time and experience.

thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It probably doesn't. That's a pretty low amount and probably covers equipment, insurance, and maybe goes towards whatever facilities you guys use (mowing, utilities, etc).


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I will ask the other members how they handle the tipping/fees.

I am so excited to start the Shutzhund training. The weather should start to cool down a bit soon, so it will be great to be outdoors working with my dog.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Dues that low wouldn't pay much to anyone unless the club has a lot of members paying that amount. Most likely it just covers expenses like Lies said, with anything left over commonly put into a fund to be used for seminars, trials, etc...

But a whole lot of clubs operate with no one getting paid or expecting to be paid. They're true clubs with people working together because they enjoy it, not businesses. The only way to know which category your club falls into, and whether or not any of the dues are used to pay members, or if there is an expectation for you to pay certain amounts to certain people above the club dues, would be to ask.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Our yearly dues is low. Our helpers get a partial discount for their work and do not accept money in any form for training dogs on club time. One would never do it at other times either. The people who are out there coaching, teaching and helping the members in other ways also do not get paid. I maintain the grounds and the tracking fields and I am only compensated for the gas for my tractors. I did get to participate in a seminar we had this year for free. There are still a few people out there that do this because they love the sport and training dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Stella's Mom said:


> I will ask the other members how they handle the tipping/fees.


There may not be any even with low dues, just depends. My SDA dues were $135 and I can work 2-3 dogs, training is twice a week, and we don't give the decoys anything (plus they bring the equipment they already have and set it up). Plus they used club money to register the new dogs with the SDA organization so I didn't have to pay for Pan's registration ($25/dog). Not bad! The nice thing is that we have an awesome park we can train/trial at with permission from the township and don't have to pay them anything, they already maintain it.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Liesje said:


> There may not be any even with low dues, just depends. My SDA dues were $135 and I can work 2-3 dogs, training is twice a week, and we don't give the decoys anything (plus they bring the equipment they already have and set it up). Plus they used club money to register the new dogs with the SDA organization so I didn't have to pay for Pan's registration ($25/dog). Not bad! The nice thing is that we have an awesome park we can train/trial at with permission from the township and don't have to pay them anything, they already maintain it.


This club has annual family fees of $324.00 and $90.00 for the 90 day probationary period. They train 3x a week, Obedience, Scent, Protection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The club I use to belong to was about $200 a year membership. We trained one or two days a week. 
The helper worked for tips. 
I paid him $25 or $30 depending on the session. I don't know if I was underpaying, or if I was insulting him....he was working my 7 thru 14 month old at the time. When my pup was getting older, he was training another helper while working my pup(helper was injured for a couple months). The 'helper in training' never accepted tips from me, even though he was the one breaking a sweat. I still paid the helper doing the instructing, and he always accepted.
I didn't feel comfortable having the 'helper in training' work my dog after Karlo got stronger/bigger, he took him down once due to foot placement or something. It was scary, and I didn't want either one harmed. I didn't stay with that club long.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We pay club dues (maybe $200 year) and everyone chips in with food, drinks, etc.
Helpers are not paid during club time.
I did give "my" helper a holiday present. Not big, just training tugs, etc.
I have gone to train with another helper who does not get paid, but I try to always takes some small gift; Kong ball, tug, bottle of wine.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL Our helpers are paid with food like oatmeal raisin cookies, chocolate chip cookies or brownies.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

But those were AWESOME brownies!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

gagsd said:


> We pay club dues (maybe $200 year) and everyone chips in with food, drinks, etc.
> Helpers are not paid during club time.
> I did give "my" helper a holiday present. Not big, just training tugs, etc.
> I have gone to train with another helper who does not get paid, but I try to always takes some small gift; Kong ball, tug, bottle of wine.


Yes, I would feel more comfortable extending a token of appreciation of some sort too.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

lhczth said:


> LOL Our helpers are paid with food like oatmeal raisin cookies, chocolate chip cookies or brownies.


Nice!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> The club I use to belong to was about $200 a year membership. We trained one or two days a week.
> The helper worked for tips.
> I paid him $25 or $30 depending on the session. I don't know if I was underpaying, or if I was insulting him....he was working my 7 thru 14 month old at the time. When my pup was getting older, he was training another helper while working my pup(helper was injured for a couple months). The 'helper in training' never accepted tips from me, even though he was the one breaking a sweat. I still paid the helper doing the instructing, and he always accepted.
> I didn't feel comfortable having the 'helper in training' work my dog after Karlo got stronger/bigger, he took him down once due to foot placement or something. It was scary, and I didn't want either one harmed. I didn't stay with that club long.


How much does Karlo weigh? Does he miss the training?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Liesje said:


> There may not be any even with low dues, just depends. My SDA dues were $135 and I can work 2-3 dogs, training is twice a week, and we don't give the decoys anything (plus they bring the equipment they already have and set it up). Plus they used club money to register the new dogs with the SDA organization so I didn't have to pay for Pan's registration ($25/dog). Not bad! The nice thing is that we have an awesome park we can train/trial at with permission from the township and don't have to pay them anything, they already maintain it.


It sounds like there are folks out there that do it for the love of the dog. I do want to either tip or give a food gift or wine gift as others have indicated.

I will go for the first meeting (obedience on Saturday), get a feel for the protocol and be ready by the 2nd training session which is scent work on Sundays, and protection work on Thursdays.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Stella's Mom said:


> What is the protocol in regards to the Shutzhund helpers, especially in protection work. Do you tip them at the end of each day? Do you tip them at Christmas?
> 
> This is all new to me and I don't want to appear to stupid my first time out, especially since I think Stella will do very well in this type of sport. She has extremely high ball drive and always outruns and outmaneuvers any dog that dare try to go after a thrown ball that she thinks belongs to her.
> 
> Any advice about what to expect?


If a helper dosen't charge, offer him money once. If he says that he dosen't charge, never offer him money again. Remember that any helper that is good LOVES working dogs and that's why they do it. Don't make him feel like a hooker. But you can make him feel like a girlfriend and give gifts and take care of him. As a helper that rufuses to take money for working dogs let me give you some examples of things that club members have done for me as their helper.



Food and drinks. No helper should have to buy his own Gatorade.
Make sure your helper has the correct equipment. Buy him a new pair of cleats. If you go to a national event, buy him a t-shirt for that event. Buy him some new scratch pants if you see his are worn.
If you own a business you can trade services. I have had club members tune up my van, powder coat some lawn furniture and re-pipe my Mom's house.
Pay for him to go to seminars and trials.
Attract other helpers to the club so your helper can get his dog worked too.
Don't make your helper pay medical bills from injuries sustained while working dogs


And most importantly...DO WELL. When you trial your dog your helper is invested too. Don't go out to the trial field unprepared and embarrass him. Make him feel that his time and effort is being respected. And when brag about how great your dog did make sure you mention him.
Now if you helper is charging you...screw him...it's business and should be treated as such.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Fast said:


> If a helper dosen't charge, offer him money once. If he says that he dosen't charge, never offer him money again. Remember that any helper that is good LOVES working dogs and that's why they do it. Don't make him feel like a hooker. But you can make him feel like a girlfriend and give gifts and take care of him. As a helper that rufuses to take money for working dogs let me give you some examples of things that club members have done for me as their helper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I am going to print your post and use it as my working guidelines.

I bet you are an awesome helper because you made the relationship for me very clear. 

thanks again!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Stella's Mom said:


> I bet you are an awesome helper because you made the relationship for me very clear.
> 
> thanks again!


If I'm a good helper or not is a matter of opinion, but I do know how to keep my helpers happy.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never expected anything from anybody. I do it because I like it. It makes me uncomfortable to get stuff. It's always nice when people appreciate what you do, but really, i do it for the enjoyment of watching the dogs and people get better. 

I've had guests offer me money and I tell them to give it to the club if they really want to give some money. We're all in it together, or so I like to believe. If not, I don't really care. I just like doing it, i make money doing other things.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stella's Mom said:


> How much does Karlo weigh? Does he miss the training?


at 2.5 yrs he is 90#...he was that at 14 months. We still train, just with another group!
He was 1.5 yrs in this shot taken 8/10~we had just started with the group we are with now:








and when he was 13 months 4/10:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It also depends on what the club bylaws state....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The group I am training with now, isn't a club. We will probably be re or de-grouping after we trial in November  I am bummed...the good helpers around here are overworked.
I think good helper work is worth paying for.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Our club dues are $150 per year. Helpers do not pay. All members here have to help out at each session. We allow the club to use our dog daycare crate room, so the members all have to help vacuum and mop each crate at the end of training. Whatever crates the helpers use for their own dogs get cleaned by the members, the helpers are already working very hard, there is no way we would want them to help with set up or clean up. Other people carry equipment and tidy up the chairs and that type of thing. All the money collected goes toward gear and will be used for trials and seminars if needed. 
Our helpers do not accept tips as the club is a non profit. If the helpers want to work with people outside of club times with their own equipment, then they can charge whatever they want. 
We do birthday dinners and gifts for the helpers. And members are welcome to do gifts at Christmas or usually at the beginning of the year (I usually tell newbies how this works so they don't feel like they missed out on something). 
If you are not sure, ask around, most people are happy to help you out as long as you aren't trying to buck the system somehow .

Annette


----------

